# Monkey and Pigeon LOVE



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if this link will work...but it is such a cute little story!!
www.lifelounge.com/news/default.aspx?tag=LOVE


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved reading this love story, thanks for sharing it. Precious!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

That is just the cutest story!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't help but smile when I see that picture of the little monkey holding on to his pigeon!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> That is just the cutest story!





What you write?...I can't see it!!


----------



## shahzeb (Oct 23, 2009)

ahhhh beautiful story....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Charis said:


> What you write?...I can't see it!!:


Me thinks me friend needs thicker glasses!    

I just love that picture!


----------

